# Zoom H4 Mini-Studio



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Anyone own or used one? Any tips or tricks?

Picked one up ([email protected]&M) to mess around with, haven't fired it up yet.

http://www.zoom.co.jp/english/products/h4/


----------



## johnreelsound (Feb 3, 2008)

*zoom*

I use one all the time to record stereo audio. The pres are OK and the onboard mics are all right but you can get some great results by plugging in a couple of decent quality mics and using the onboard phantom. There is a 4 track mode but I have never tried it

john


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I've had one now for a month... I like it... the onboard mics are pretty good. The software is welll done features wise I'm not fond of the NORMALIZE function... but then I don't like the Roland normalize either.

I generally use it with no mic moddelling as I like the natural sound of the mics. I place the mic about 16 inches from the speaker... off centre about 2 inches and I have the mics looking up towards the ceiling but on about 45 degree angle... works for me... best $300 I've spent in a long time.


http://www.guitarfromthegreengoo.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/funkencranken.mp3


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

No comments on the H4, but my bass player picked up the H2 and brought it to rehearsal last night. I was quite impressed with the recording quality. Good stereo imaging. The bass sat good in the mix. Excelent value for the $$. Probably will pick one up myself.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Did some tone trials this weekend for a three channel live set up... here are some of the ch3 tones I ended up going with...

The H4 mic modelling was set to OFF.

Koch Multione 100 2x12

PRS CE22

A little more modern than I like but it's growing on me, bridge pup...

http://www.guitarfromthegreengoo.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/kochch3metaltone1mp3.mp3


This is the same setting with the Bridge pups, vocal and muddy in a cool way...

http://www.guitarfromthegreengoo.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/winetone1mp3.mp3

The H4 is awsome!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

My kids recorded some tunes live off the floor in the basement last night. Amps drums and PA not set up directionally, a big circle really. Got passable results with no fine tuning or effort at setting up, with a loud 5 piece hard rock band. One of the boys is running the results thru Cubase to try and clean it up a bit, will post when I get a copy.

I'll try and convince them to set up more like a stage next week, see if it records better with a more directional approach.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you sooo much for fuelling my GAS.lofu


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

well here are some more from this weekends tone trials...


http://www.guitarfromthegreengoo.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/ch1cleanneckpu.mp3

http://www.guitarfromthegreengoo.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/ch1cleanbridgepu_a.mp3

http://www.guitarfromthegreengoo.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/grenadetone.mp3

http://www.guitarfromthegreengoo.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/tone49b1.mp3

http://www.guitarfromthegreengoo.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/speedblueslicka1.mp3


----------

